
IPhone gets push alerts for Twitter searches, trends, Facebook and More... - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/26/iphone-push-notifications-twitter-search-trends-facebook-email-boxcar/
======
prbuckley
If there are any iPhone developers out there that are trying to get word out
about their app you might want to check out <http://appsto.re>. It creates
custom url's for iPhone apps ( <http://appsto.re/boxcar> ).

We also have built the first tools that let you track your apps sales
conversion and traffic sources. You can check it out at
<http://appsto.re/developers/login>

------
rscott
I've been following and waiting for the release of Boxcar 2.0 since it was
mentioned on TechCrunch several weeks ago, glad to see it finally launched.
I'm finally happy that I can have push Gmail, Twitter @replies, and Facebook
updates. I'm even happy to pay the extra $1 for Facebook updates even though I
know they are coming from the Facebook app in an update in a month or two.

~~~
jdg
thanks! while the majority of people have been perfectly fine with the in-app
purchases, it's unfortunate that a vocal minority haven't been.

getting slammed in itunes 2-3 times because someone doesn't want to pay an
extra $1 for a new service is just lame.

------
jrockway
Wow, $0.99 per service is cheap. I was planning a similar service for Android,
and decided that I would not have made money even charging several dollars a
month.

Maybe I should reconsider...

~~~
dlsspy
I just use gtalk on my android phone with twitterspy:
<http://dustin.github.com/twitterspy/>

~~~
jrockway
Exactly the problem. Android users are mostly technical enough to make things
like this work. They don't need anyone to host a service for them.

(And GTalk is about as true "push" as you can get, so this is fine
implementation-wise; it doesn't use much battery, and you get instant
notifications.)

~~~
dlsspy
You don't need to be that technical.

1\. Open gtalk.

2\. Hit menu.

3\. Select "Add friend"

4\. Type "im@twitterspy.org"

Now you can just start tracking topics or login for friend watching or
whatever.

